# RED SNAPPER-VERA CRUZ STYLE



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

1


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I cooked this tonight and it was great, thanks


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks good!


----------

